# Good dives shops in Pensacola?



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Any recommendations for dive shops in the area that caters to spearfishers that you recommend? I am looking to upgrade to a wood gun/new fins/ectand am wondering if it would be worth it to go local or just order online.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *AKCoastie (12/17/2009)*Any recommendations for dive shops in the area that caters to spearfishers that you recommend? I am looking to upgrade to a wood gun/new fins/ectand am wondering if it would be worth it to go local or just order online.


A good portion of us are going to recomend MBT divers 110%. Here in Pensacola, we are blessed with a good number of dive shops. MBT is my home away from home. The owners are great people along with everyone else there. I have been in there and got a better price than I could get online sometimes. If not, it's been close enough for me to have their personal service during and after the sale. Evensplit (member here) is one of the owners of MBT. He can get you any prices that you need. 

When it comes to my dive equipment, I try to stay local as much as possible. But sometimes they can not compete on some items. And this is where MBT shines in my book. It doesn't matter where you buy it, they will service it and give you feedback on it. I have asked them for feedback on something I am looking at buying even if it's not from them and they give good honest feedback.

There are other dive shops in the area. We have Bay Breeze, Dive Pros, and Scuba Shack. Check them all out and see which one will get you the best deal.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT divers. The best shop in Pensacola for everything dive related and they specialize in spearfishing!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for MBT.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

+2 for MBT. Most of the guys that hang out there spearfish and they treat you like family.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

MBT sounds like the money maker then. Thanks!


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you know what brands of guns they carry?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *AKCoastie (12/17/2009)*Do you know what brands of guns they carry?


AB Biller and the Speafishing Specialty Guns I think is what they keep in the store. Riffe too I believe.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We (MBT) carry several brands of guns and everything else as well. If you get a chance, stop by the shop and we'll be very happy to help you out. 

Your timing is pretty good too - if you'll go to our website at http://www.mbtdivers.com and click on the link to the christmas e-card on the home page, it'll be worth 25% off!

Jim

MBT Divers 3920 Barrancas Ave (850) 455-7702


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (12/17/2009)*We (MBT) carry several brands of guns and everything else as well. If you get a chance, stop by the shop and we'll be very happy to help you out.
> 
> Your timing is pretty good too - if you'll go to our website at http://www.mbtdivers.com and click on the link to the christmas e-card on the home page, it'll be worth 25% off!
> 
> ...


There ya go. From the mouth of the shop itself.

Jim, does that 25% off include service too.:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're running a special right now - 20% off all service.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

> *Evensplit (12/17/2009)*We (MBT) carry several brands of guns and everything else as well. If you get a chance, stop by the shop and we'll be very happy to help you out.
> 
> Your timing is pretty good too - if you'll go to our website at http://www.mbtdivers.com and click on the link to the christmas e-card on the home page, it'll be worth 25% off!
> 
> ...


Dang, I won't be in Pensacola till March.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep in touch - We'll work something out.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT gets my vote too. Good guys, and everyone who works there is at the very least a dive instructor, many are tech divers. ALL are spearfishers. So when you ask advice, your not getting a sales line out of a catalog, your getting there personal experience.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweet. That was exactly was I was looking for. Thanks again.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

When you get here AK....let us know. MBT and the Guns & Hoses Spearfishing club is always havin events...crawfish boils...ect. Great way for you to meat a bunch of local spearos at once. And let me know if you want on the G&H club email list for upcomming events. I'm the membership coordinator.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

im gonna be taking the dive course fromMBT this spring. when i first got the fever, i bugged them atleast once a week. i havent spent much money in there yet but they still remember my face when i walk in and are always very nice and answer all my questions i have that day. its not a used car lot feeling at all. you can tell everyperson that walks in the door while your there are friends of the people in the shop. not just customers.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats why I like it. Not just a retail shop. Kinda like back in the day (leave it beaver days) when the ice cream parlor or the corner gas station was the place to hang out and shoot the crap. I've heard some call it a clic or the "MBT mafia". Just because like you said, your more friends than a customer up there. But it's not exclusive. Anybody who like to dive and have a good laugh get along.



I was in there for at least a year before I got certified not spending a dime and askin all kinda hairbrained questions..and they still put up with me. Haa ha...although now...Jim and Fritz do have someone follow me around the store to make sure I don't pick up any sharp objects.


----------



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

I recommend MBT.....they are the best


----------

